# Adding Transmission fluid on automatic question



## Phalanx (Oct 28, 2017)

your using the plug on the side right?

you add until it starts to come out (with the plug removed, car on level ground).

a drain and fill is 4.5 quarts BTW.


----------



## dmrock (Jan 24, 2017)

What I was wondering is there a way I can tell if the fluid is low without adding and seeing if comes out of the side plug? Can you tell when you unscrew the cap on top, should you be able to see the fluid?


----------

